# Using a tank as a dripper!!



## Seemo.wm (11/7/17)

While I excitedly changed out my old coils for new ones( my second build ever), I washed all the other pieces of the tank for good measure, and left it on the underfloor heating to dry. Upon walking back into the room, the loud crack under my foot, followed by the spray of glass, like a dropped hosepipe with the tap open, told me something was wrong.. on further investigation I discovered that I had stood on the glass of my TFV8 cloud beast ( the second one I broke in the space of 2 hours). This devastated me as I couldn't wait to try my new build... not letting this stop me, I decided to just drip on the fresh new cotton and vape away
I wanted to know if this is a safe thing to do. . It seems to work.. flavour could be a lot better but cloud production is mad with this setup.. I just skrew on the chimney(with no glass obv), take a few hits and then redrip.
Tell me your guys thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/7/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (11/7/17)

You broke both tank glasses in two hours? Yep, I would suggest dripping from now on. 

I don't know the TFV8 but several RDTAs are fine for dripping. If you block off the wicking holes with wick in the Avo or Limitless Plus, I reckon it would function much as a dripper does. You could just blurgh your juice through the drip tip and away you go. You couldn't drip very much at a time because it has no juice well as such and the coils and airflow slots are quite close to the deck. But, in a pinch and with a broken tank glass, I can't see why not.


----------



## Seemo.wm (11/7/17)

RichJB said:


> You broke both tank glasses in two hours? Yep, I would suggest dripping from now on.
> 
> I don't know the TFV8 but several RDTAs are fine for dripping. If you block off the wicking holes with wick in the Avo or Limitless Plus, I reckon it would function much as a dripper does. You could just blurgh your juice through the drip tip and away you go. You couldn't drip very much at a time because it has no juice well as such and the coils and airflow slots are quite close to the deck. But, in a pinch and with a broken tank glass, I can't see why not.


Yeahh ive noticed that it is not forgiving at all with over dripping.. itll leak all over the place coz bottom airlow is completely open


----------



## Anneries (11/7/17)

Funny that I read this now, because my wife was very excited the weekend when she noticed she could drip directly onto her TVF8 aswell.


----------

